# X2 or Gold Gas Piston Problems???



## MallardmanIII (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone have problems with the gas operated piston, especially with the spring inside the piston breaking? I've had two in about 5 years that have broken and Winchester/Browning is not willing to warranty...any ideas?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont mean this to be a smart ace comment.
but can you say? FOR SALE

good luck with it.


----------



## MallardmanIII (Nov 17, 2008)

None taken but why do you say? Did you have one and have problems, just trying to build ammo.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

no I have never had or even shot one of either. a turkey hunting buddy of mine has had a super x2 for about 5 or 6 years and loves it. he has it scoped with a rifle type scope and uses #'s 4,5,and6 heavy shot in it and has taken 3 or 4 turkeys at 70 yards. dead right there not even a flinch.
but that's all he uses it for. he runs approx 10 shots max through it per year. to me personally it is too heavy as it feels to be close to about ten pounds scoped.

and i said that because if they are consistently breaking in the same spot. then you may have a lemon and they need to go. then buy another one of the same or another brand. good luck with them. it also seems odd to me that these two guns which IMO are some of the best you can use are having the same identical problems and apparently this is not the first time they have had this failure.

I have an old savage built on a A5 frame that I have abused since I was 12 years old. and still kills. but I also used my fathers 870 wingmaster 20ga. and an old win 1200 pump. now I have a rem 870 supermag thumbhole turkey only, and a browning pump 3" for wing shooting. Im kinda partial to the pumps as they almost never fail. but I am getting older and have been thinking the last few years about getting an auto.

Its just so difficult for me to give up something that works so good for me. as while in the slough yesterday morning I had four wigeons come over me. I fired three shots. and three birds fell. with one leaving. now to me that's hard to improve on.

everything no mater how good can have a problem on occasion. but browning and Winchester are both very good guns and should be able to handle anything we can throw at them. after all john browning built all of them or at least had a hand in it somewhere. for the most part.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> MallardmanIII :
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> just trying to build ammo.


could it be you are building ammo that is too hot and this could be causing the problems for you.


----------



## gyjoe (Oct 28, 2006)

I have an X2, love the gun for waterfowl, and haven't had trouble with the gas spring, but I am surprised Browning did not replace it for you. I have had the best of luck over the years with Browning standing behind their products. I have sent them my guns a number of times for various problems and have never been billed for a repair, even if it wasn't the result of a defect. That aside, I wouldn't think the gas spring on an X2 would be all that expensive, and if you are having trouble with them breaking, why not order a couple of them at a time so you always have a spare on hand?


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

MallardmanIII said:


> None taken but why do you say? Did you have one and have problems, just trying to build ammo.


If I'm reading this right, your shooting with reloads. If this is the case and you mention this, they won't cover it. Or they might know that the only way to break that specific part is shooting hot reloads.


----------

